# What's a 90G cost these days?



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

What's a 90 Gallon cost these days?

The cost for a new and the cost for a used? Like the average range.

(regular non-drilled)


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

http://www.miraclesaquariums.com/Miracles_Aquariums_Prices_2012.pdf

90g is 225 reg, 425 starfire front/ends.

no idea on used, check the Not my ad section for kijiji/craigslist prices?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

about 200 for new 90, got a price from a big als a few months ago.

Used, usual price is 1 buck a gallon, but depends on the shape its in.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I agree about $200 for new and about $90 - $100 for used depending on condition.


----------

